# where would you overwinter ??



## peaky (Jul 15, 2009)

I bow to the experienced travellers amongst you, im looking for places to overwinter in southern spain. Money will be tight so wildcamping is a must combined with campsites.I hav nt done campsites before but done want to do butlin types with clubhouse and entertainment type, I prefer areas/sites peaceful plenty to explore by bike or walking ,must be dog friendly, does anywhere spring to mind ?? grateful for your imput.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

The winter climate in the Murcia region is hard to beat. West of Gib and in Portugal you tend to get much of your weather coming from the west across the Atlantic which makes it wetter and windier. I posted weather stats for a comparison on here not so long ago.

There are plenty of places along or near the coast there.

Last year we spent several months at Rancho Buena Vista, it costs €7 a night for long stays plus metered electricity at fair prices. It is German owned so there is some language barrier but it's a very nice relaxed place. Not at all regimented like a camp site. I know you mentioned wilding which a lot of people do along the coast there but I thought I would let you know that staying on an aire needn't be very expensive.

The web site is in German, Chrome will translate it for you: http://www.ranchobuenavista.es/levels/bilder.html

Alan.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Algarve averages: http://www.holiday-weather.com/algarve/averages/

and Mojacar, just south of Mazarron: http://www.holiday-weather.com/mojacar/averages/

Check the temperatures and rainfall in mm. The Algarve also has more wind, Alan.


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Have a look here for Spanish wild camping sites and aires
http://www.furgovw.org/mapa_furgoperfecto.php


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

Most Spanish sites are cheaper in the Winter and many have further reductions the longer you stay. One we've used at Torre del Mar started of at 330 Euros a month for the first four weeks, then went to 300 then down to 270 when we were there two years ago. Its well handy for the town and prom and is dog friendly. Google Camping Torre del Mar and the web site is in English and gives a good impression of things.


----------



## wug (May 19, 2011)

We stayed at El Berro earlier this year, Camping Sierra Espuna. It's a small site with all facilities, including a bar, and there are a couple of restaurants/bars in the village as well as 2 bakers and 2 general stores. There's good walking and cycling (hilly though) right from the campsite. It's been recommended on here before. Sierra Espuna

There's also a nice Aire on the outskirts of Totana, reasonably priced. Again there's walking and cycling nearby. If you're reasonably fit a cycle ride up to Aledo is nice, (and it's downhill all the way back); it's worth visiting anyway. As is the walk to the Christ statue near Aledo which you can see from the Aire. Camper stop Sierra Espuna

We might have a look at a new Aire on the outskirts of Cartagena on our next trip. It's only a few km from the city centre so we thought we might be able to cycle in. There are quite a few historical sites worth seeing in the city. Try the airy elevator to the fort. Autocaravanas Cartagena

All are dog friendly.

Don't forget your ACSI card if you're going to stay on sites.


----------



## Tavira (Mar 18, 2011)

*Winter in Spain - Portugal*

Portugal every time !! but then maybe I am biassed, cheers Brian...


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: Winter in Spain - Portugal*



Tavira said:


> Portugal every time !! but then maybe I am biassed, cheers Brian...


Dare I suggest that your reply is based simply on personal preference?

The statistics clearly show that the weather in Spain is considerably better, Alan.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: Winter in Spain - Portugal*



erneboy said:


> Tavira said:
> 
> 
> > Portugal every time !! but then maybe I am biassed, cheers Brian...
> ...


No doubt Alan. I think it is personal preference. But that's what life is about isn't it? Not statistics about weather

One who is sympatico with the Portugeuse 

Dick


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Well yes Dick, but the op asked where to over winter in SPAIN.

I simply used the comparison between The Algarve and south eastern Spain to illustrate how good the weather there is and how it becomes influenced by the Atlantic as you move west.

Of course some people will prefer to go elsewhere but "where do you prefer in general" wasn't the question, Alan.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

erneboy said:


> The winter climate in the Murcia region is hard to beat. West of Gib and in Portugal you tend to get much of your weather coming from the west across the Atlantic which makes it wetter and windier. I posted weather stats for a comparison on here not so long ago.
> 
> There are plenty of places along or near the coast there.
> 
> ...


That place looks alright Alan and cheap as chips.

After last winter I keep thinking of clearling off for a few months from Maybe end of Nov to March.

Mrs D doesnt like the idea of Spain but we have only really been to the likes of Marbella and Puerto Banus which I thought were a bit naff. Love Menorca and wondered if there were similar places in Murcia. Are there many Aires like the one you mention.

I would be looking for small hidden away long term private Aires. Off the beaten track and cheap. I hate the idea of being on a packed and huge campsite.

Hey Peaky, if it comes off maybe we could meet up! I still have to pursuade Mrs D that its a good idea though. I think she wont wait that long.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

There are several aire type facilities in the immediate area Barry, they are not expensive.

The coast there is less developed than in most places and many parts of it are not touristy. There are areas which are pretty well exclusively Brit or German, generally we avoid those places but they are quite useful for shopping to pick up those hard to find items from home.

By and large it's rural Spain like any other part of rural Spain and we like it very much. There are numerous good restaurants and bars not far away. There are hundreds of miles of interesting, traffic free dirt roads to explore.

We love the area and I am not going to say too much more in public because I don't want to see it become too popular.

PM me if you have specific questions or want more info. Barry, Alan.


----------



## Garcia (Mar 5, 2010)

There's no doubt in my mind that the Almerian coastline is the best winter weather in Europe. Get north of Alicante and it starts to get too cold at night(tho can still be great in the day).Too far south and west and you hit the "big"resorts and the Atlantic influenced weather.
Around Tarifa, for example, there's loads of wild camping but it's VERY windy there. It's not known as the wind surf capital of Europe for nothing!!. Out of the wind it can be great tho.
We've stayed in the Mojacar area many times,tho it was all looking very run down and shabby last time we were there a Coupla years back( tho there's loads of curry Restos and UK shops......living in the south of France as we do, you can sometimes die for a decent curry!)
We drifted as far as the eastern Algarve last winter. Tavira area was great....stayed on a good site, tho there's plenty of Aires and wild spots (none of these looked exactly quiet tho).BIG aires and busy.
We had great weather, tho were told it CAN be wet and windy, tho NEVER cold.
Big advantage was that Portugal was cheaper (0.90 cents for a 33c local beer!!! Min 2.5 euros here in France, and a good 1.5 to 2 in Spain depending how touristy the area is you're in.
Everything was cheaper in Portugal and the locals were great. In Spain, I think they can get a bit sick of being overrun with overwintering north Europeans.
I'll go back to Tavira, and if the weather turns bad, drift back to SE Spain. Tho short term stays on campsites need to be avoided as you don't get the overwinterer's long term discounts.
Garcia


----------



## peaky (Jul 15, 2009)

iv e been looking at Spanish campsites for winter but they still seem very expensive for my budget, nothing under 15/20 per night, id have to wild camp at least 4 nights out of 7 !!Portugal is looking increasingly favourable , anyone stayed at chickenrun rural campsite not far from silvers in Portugal ??
Can anyone who has actually overwintered in Portugal let me know what its REALLY like, weatherwise etc things to do /see etc.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Weatherwise I'd say the Algarve over winter would be like a good UK summer, plenty of sunny days but some rain and storms overcast days are rare. I could wear a T shirt every day but the locals would be in overcoats and scarves :lol: 

Things to do? Depends as everywhere what is it you would like to do? It's golf heaven in the east but that is not my bag.

Dick


----------



## Garcia (Mar 5, 2010)

We stayed on Camping Ria Formosa at Cabannes just 4 k from Tavira . Great site, quiet with occasional quiz nite, so not really Butlins!!!!
Bar , supermarket, cash machine.STRONG pitch side wifi.
Steady walk (20 mins or so) to sea front bars and Restos. 
Another supermarket at Conceicao 5 mins walk.
4k to Tavira (hyper mkt, bars Restos curry houses)
Loads of golf about. GREAT cycling on paths. Wildlife. Warm and sunny almost the whole month we were there. Very friendly family run site.
330 euros for a month for 2 adults, 2 dogs, unmetered unlimited elec., wifi included.
Spotless loos.
Garcia


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

"Warm and sunny almost the whole month we were there"

Which month/period were you there Garcia?

-and could that have been Cabanas rather than Cabannes??


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Peaky, we were there for 7 weeks early this year and will return for next winter, weather was generally very pleasant shorts and tee shirt most of the time (until we got inland North) we did experience some wet weather but again mainly when further North.

we stopped off at the Chickenrun site, for us we were disappointed, nothing actually wrong with the place and very friendly English owners, they have a very small surfaced area around their own living accommodation, which has crowded space for around 5 or 6 units and the rest was on unkempt field, he did say that they were going to develop some more but I got the impression they were a bit "some time soon, perhaps" if you know what I mean. The actual surroundings are not exactly what I would class as inspiring either.
We only stayed a couple of nights, there are many nice places to stay over on the Algarve, west Coast and inland.


----------



## peaky (Jul 15, 2009)

thanks guys keep em coming !! I feel happier knowing its not all wet and windy although id probably be like the locals wearing my fleece when others are in t shirts.
For me I think, im looking for near facilities (don't want to leave dog for long periods in van alone)safe, plenty of nature, cycling along interesting paths (with dog on bike carrier)and socialising with like minded people, that's how you find your way around through sosialisation and reccommondation !!don't mind a bit of culture as long as i can take the dog !! 
IT would be nice to relax and get the awning out and windblockers (used once as its too windy here, the grounds too hard and theres no where to put one out.
looking to go end nov, beg dec for 6 months initially confirmed yippee !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

"I don't mind a bit of culture as long as i can take the dog !!"

Love it :-D

Dave


----------



## PEPPS (Mar 19, 2013)

*WINTER CAMPING*

Try this web site ten mins walk into Altea 10 Euros a night inc Elc 
www.orangegrovecamperpark.


----------



## Garcia (Mar 5, 2010)

"Warm and sunny almost the whole month we were there" 

Which month/period were you there G? 

-and could that have been Cabanas rather than Cabannes?? 


Sorry Mr. TelBel , my Portugese spelling is not up to it. But I think there's only one Cabanas near Tavira, however it's spelt. 
Anyway ...we got there, if I remember correct about 20 Dec (b4 xmas anyway...) and left a calender month later, ambling back through southern Spain to home in the Langeudoc, by start Feb.
Garcia


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

They weren't wearing overcoats everyday Peaky, only on the days that were (by their standards) particularly cold. As I said I managed T shirts everyday from Jan to March. I myself welcome the occasional rain, it makes for a verdant countryside. I don’t particularly like the parched scrub that you see in the warm parts of Spain.

Dick


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

*Re: WINTER CAMPING*



PEPPS said:


> Try this web site ten mins walk into Altea 10 Euros a night inc Elc
> www.orangegrovecamperpark.


Looks OK but 3 amp electric doesn't go far - is that all that's available?

Cheers

Dave


----------



## peaky (Jul 15, 2009)

DABurleigh said:


> "I don't mind a bit of culture as long as i can take the dog !!"
> 
> Love it :-D
> 
> Dave


im serious dave, most sightseeing wont let you take your dog so I wont go !! where I go little sophiekins comes too !!!!


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

I now have a picture of little sophiekins admiring opera and wiping away tears with a paw


----------



## palaceboy (Mar 9, 2008)

I think a little time must dull the memories . As far as i recall the weather last winter down south was good up to mid Jan and then it got very wet and cold for a prolonged period especially on the Atlantic coast . 
If i had 6 months away and had to mix campsites and wilding i would book into a site from mid Dec to Mid Feb thus getting the best long term rates 10/11 euros per night and wild camp either side of this period . 
I am probably biased but i think the coastline between Almeria and Mojacar is wonderfully scenic and offers the best oppertunity for mid winter sun and its cheap with plenty of wild camping.
The site at Cabo De Gata is great if you like walking , cycling and the area is good for dogs but the night life is non existant but usually the two dont mix anyway


----------

